# Krav magá and experience



## Wannda (May 13, 2014)

It's been 5 years since I put my daughter in krav magá, and she's already a 20-year-old girl. Her sister is 14 and she's been in krav magá for a year too.

I have always been a little paranoid with safety and always been afraid of her integrity, especially since she is a very pretty girl and complained about the boys bullliying with her at school. But when she began to learn she had a case where she kicked the groin and boy grab her form behind and her grab the testicles from him too and this caused some trouble for us, but there were other cases where the boys ended up scared of mess with them and hurt the XD family jewels

 It was a case of something that should not happen but as it happens, today I think that this is a measure that can be taken and I recommend krav maga because in the street there may be more extreme dangers

PS:My english is not fluent


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

My youngest took krav maga ten years ago, and he enjoyed it.

My brother took jui jitsu and it helped him in some unfortunate situations in life.

I personally think that krav maga is the very best because it incorporates the best of karate, judo, jui jitsu, and other defensive hand combat techniques.

Good for you. 
קְרַב מַגָּע


----------



## Wannda (May 13, 2014)

Good for my daughter :grin::grin::grin:
Bad for bullings >>>


----------

